# Pop-Up Blinds??



## arodgers21 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a pop-up blind. Curious though, since they are so warm especially for bow hunting in Texas, does anyone ever have trouble w/ critters getting in, (i.e. snakes, scorpions, etc.)? I also am curious do people that own pop up blinds use them year round or seasonally. I am curious if people are starting to swing toward the pop up blind due to versatility rather than a fixed permanent stand that is where it is? Any response or insight would be greatly appreciated, and will definetley help me make a good decision. Last question, which pop-up would you personally recommend?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know about snakes or scorpions, but we had a hell of a go with the grasshoppers this year coming in and bugging us. 

I like the double bull blinds, ive hunted out of ameristeps and they just cant compare. Sure the double bulls are ALOT more money, but you get what you pay for. Take care of em and youll definatly get your money out of them. Double bull also has an option for a top opening "waterfowl hatch" on the roof, you can open this in hot weather and cool down the interior some.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

seasonal here in Illinois. Can't leave mine out very long or the mice and squirrels chew it up. I have had them chew the ropes off of them overnight.

I like my ameristep blinds, never had a Double Bull. I have another brand here, can't remember what, don't like it. It's noisy, hard to set up and too big.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've only had Ameristep. I really like it. It's not as roomy as the double bulls and that's never been an issue until I was bow hunting turkey out of it. It's a little tight for bow hunting.

Can't tell you about snakes and bugs. It's a balmy 20 degrees F up here this morning. I do love them for keeping the snow and rain off your head and wind off your back. In the hot spring turkey woods. It was warm in there, but not like a sweatbox or anything. ActuallyI brought shorts in my pack. Put the shorts on and took my boots off to let my feet breath. It was very comfortable.

I'm getting away from tree stands. Blinds are the way to go. You can move around, you can use heaters, more ocmfortable. You just loose a little visability. So placing them takes a little more strategy.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a primos predator-den blind. In my opinion the thing rocks. We had 2 days of 35-40 mph wind followed by snow, sleet, freezing rain and I was sure the blind was destroyed. When i got to my spot there it stood. About an inch of ice covering the thing, but in great shape.

You can see these blinds at cabelas.com


----------

